# Test drove the Bentley continental GT today - quick review



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Technic said:


> I feel you, believe me I feel you... one day I will own one for sure. It's that bad.


 I can't beleive I was so tempted to do such a crazy thing a couple of weeks ago ... uch:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Tiff also tested the Gallardo and he said it was a miss, nowhere near what Ferrari makes.
> 
> AF, have you tested the new 997 yet? Just looking at what cars you are considering I think Porsche would be perfect for ya. It's also probably the best bang for the buck (well, Z06 is but I don't see you driving a vette) and it doesn't have all that stigma exotics have.


I dunno, Porsche, BMW, Ferrari, and Lamborghini all have the "Hey, look at me, I can afford a fancy sports-type car" stigma. Of course, the level of stigma is not the same for all of them, but it's there nonetheless. Strangely enough, I don't think people tend to see MB, RR, Bentley, Lexus through the same lens of bile, or even Corvette, Aston Martin, or Maserati, for whatever reason.


----------

